# Gewässerkauf: Angelverein im Glück



## Danielsu83 (6. August 2021)

Hallo,

erstmal Herzlich Glückwunsch zum Coesfelder Verein. Ich wüsste gerne was die für den Kauf am Ende auf den Tisch gelegt haben.

Ich hoffe die lassen sich den Zaun und die Sicherheitskraft von der Firma Xella im Rahmen der Renaturierung bezahlen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal Herzlich Glückwunsch zum Coesfelder Verein. Ich wüsste gerne was die für den Kauf am Ende auf den Tisch gelegt haben.
> 
> ...


Hallo

also bei uns (Bayern) würde man da trotz der größeren, notwendigen Renaturierungsarbeiten schon mit so einer runden Million rechnen müssen (bißchen mehr, bißchen weniger, je nach Lage). Ein Zaun würde von der zuständigen Behörde nie genehmigt werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch an den Verein, ich hoffe, die haben in Zukunft viel Freude an dem Projekt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> also bei uns (Bayern)


Ist der Gemeingebrauch auch nicht auf natürliche Gewässer beschränkt.  In NRW fallen m.W. künstlich geschaffene Gewässer nicht darunter, es sein denn, es wird von der zuständigen Behörde extra so verfügt.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> im Rahmen der Renaturierung


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich daraus in einigen Jahren keine massiven Nachteile bei der anglerischen Nutzung ergeben.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. August 2021)

Moin, 

das sind ja andere Verhältnisse in Bayern. Coesfeld ist ja in NRW fast bei uns um die Ecke. Hier sind die Preis zum Glück andere, wir haben ja vor ein paar Jahren einen ähnlichen See für um die 50 tsd. Euro gekauft. 

Bei uns Stand der Zaun in einem alten Renaturierungsplan mit drin, war Zeitweise wieder raus, aber nach einem Jahr Streit mit der Behörde, mit dazu gehörigem Beamtenmikado war es dann wieder genehmigt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich daraus in einigen Jahren keine massiven Nachteile bei der anglerischen Nutzung ergeben.



Wenn der Verein sich nicht ganz duselig anstellt kann er die ja mit gestalten. Und wer clever genug ist nen See zu kaufen , bekommt auch das hin.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das sind ja andere Verhältnisse in Bayern. Coesfeld ist ja in NRW fast bei uns um die Ecke. Hier sind die Preis zum Glück andere, wir haben ja vor ein paar Jahren einen ähnlichen See für um die 50 tsd. Euro gekauft.
> 
> ...



50.000 € wurden hier in Mittelfranken im Nachbarort kürzlich für einen 0,6ha großen Karpfenweiher + 0,2ha großem Zuchtweiher + kleiner Holzhütte gezahlt. 
Ein 6ha großer Karpfenweiher ist gerade für 600.000 € im Angebot. Es gibt schon 5 Interessenten, der Preis dürfte also höher ausfallen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> einen ähnlichen See für um die 50 tsd. Euro gekauft.


Erstaunlich. 

Für das Geld könnte man anderswo  so einen Baggersee  gerade mal ein paar Jahre pachten.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Und wer clever genug ist nen See zu kaufen , bekommt auch das hin.


Vielleicht sind in NRW ja nicht nur die Hektarpreise anglerfreundlicher?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist der Gemeingebrauch auch nicht auf natürliche Gewässer beschränkt.  In NRW fallen m.W. künstlich geschaffene Gewässer nicht darunter, es sein denn, es wird von der zuständigen Behörde extra so verfügt.


Hallo,

mag sein, dass es in NRW anders ist, aber um einen Zaun zu errichten, braucht es eine Genehmigung der Baubehörde und dazu müsste da erstmal ein Bebauungsplan vorliegen, welcher in der Regel nicht existiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. August 2021)

Kommt drauf an wie man verhandelt. Der Einstiegspreis war deutlich höher, so das nur wir ein Gebot abgegeben haben.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mag sein, dass es in NRW anders ist, aber um einen Zaun zu errichten, braucht es eine Genehmigung der Baubehörde und dazu müsste da erstmal ein Bebauungsplan vorliegen, welcher in der Regel nicht existiert.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das ist falsch. In NRW braucht man für einen Zaun keinen Bebauungsplan. Wir haben hier 3 Kiesgruppen, alle ohne Bebauungsplan überall mit genehmigten Zäunen. Für meinen Zaun um den Garten rum braucht ich auch keine Genehmigung von einer Behörde und musste lediglich die Kommunale Bauordung in Hinblick auf die Grenzen an denen ich Zäune setzen darf und die maximal zulässige Höhe berücksichtigen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist falsch. In NRW braucht man für einen Zaun keinen Bebauungsplan. Wir haben hier 3 Kiesgruppen, alle ohne Bebauungsplan überall mit genehmigten Zäunen. Für meinen Zaun um den Garten rum braucht ich auch keine Genehmigung von einer Behörde und musste lediglich die Kommunale Bauordung in Hinblick auf die Grenzen an denen ich Zäune setzen darf und die maximal zulässige Höhe berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

einen Zaun in der freien Natur bekommt man bei uns so gut wie nie genehmigt. Da ist vor ein paar Jahren sogar der Fürst von Oettingen gescheitert, als er ein Waldstück einzäunen wollte und der hat Connection und Geld, bekam aber vor keinem Gericht recht.
Einen Zaun um ein Gartengrundstück, auf welchen ein Haus steht, bekommt man natürlich auch bei uns genehmigt, aber da besteht ja auch ein Bebauungsplan. Auch bei einem Garten ohne Haus bekommt man einen Zaun genehmigt, wenn da ein Bebauungsplan besteht. Besteht da keiner, gibts auch keinen Zaun, zumindest in Bayern nicht, da ja die Grundlage für eine Genehmigung fehlt.
Kann ja in NRW anders sein, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe.
Abgesehen davon, einen 15 Hektar Baggersee einzuzäunen, das kostet, da kommt , je nach Art der Ausdehnung so zwischen 1,5 und 2 Kilometer Zaun zusammen, das bekommt man nicht für ein paar Tausender.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> und der hat Connection und Geld, bekam aber vor keinem Gericht recht.


Nach Ansicht der Gerichte musste im Fall Oettinger Forst die Wildschweinabwehr gegen das im BayNatG gereglete Recht auf ungehinderten Zugang zur freien Natur zurückstehen.

Kann aber in NRW ne andere Gesetzeslage herrschen.

Einen Baggersee einzäunen zu dürfen um ungestört von der Spaßgesellschaft in Ruhe angeln zu können, würden sich wohl manche Angelvereine in Bayern auch wünschen.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nach Ansicht der Gerichte, musste im Fall Oettinger Forst die Wildschweinabwehr gegen das im BayNatG gereglete Recht auf Zugang zur freien Natur zurückstehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

kann in NRW sicher anders aussehen, habe ich ja auch geschrieben. Das Baurecht kann ja unterschiedlich sein, da das Bauordnungsrecht Ländersache ist, während das Bauplanungsrecht Sache des Bundes ist.
Sicher wäre das Einzäunen bei uns auch der Wunsch mancher Vereine, nur geht das halt bei uns nicht. Wir mussten da sogar mal vor Gericht, weil sich jemand der in unserem großen Baggersee baden wollte, dadurch behindert sah, dass wir das Befahren der uns gehörenden Uferwege nur für Mitglieder erlauben. Wir gewannen da aber, da das Gericht befand, dass es im Gesetz nur heißt "freier Zugang zu Wälder, Flüssen, Seen etc.", vom freien Befahren steht aber da nichts.
Abgesehen davon würde da der Zaun deutlich über 2 Kiometer lang sein, was ja auch eine finanzielle Frage wäre - aber egal, geht ja eh nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (6. August 2021)

Könnte es sein, dass es sich nur um ein Stück Zaun als Absturzsicherung; z.B. an den Bruchkannten und der Plattform handeln könnte?


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> nur geht das halt bei uns nicht.


Zumindest nicht mit der Begründung in Ruhe angeln zu wollen.

Und selbst wenn da mal aus anderen Gründen ein Zaun steht, könnte es immer noch Ärger mit Leuten geben, die sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen würden.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wir mussten da sogar mal vor Gericht, weil sich jemand der in unserem großen Baggersee baden wollte, dadurch behindert sah, dass wir das Befahren der uns gehörenden Uferwege nur für Mitglieder erlauben.



Scheint ja immer mehr in Mode zu kommen, vermeintliche Individualrechte gerichtlich erstreiten zu wollen.


----------



## prinz1 (6. August 2021)

Hallo

Ich geh mal davon aus, das schon allein aus Sicherheitsgründen das Gelände eingezäunt werden muß.
Ein bis vor kurzem noch arbeitendes Kalksandsteinwerk, da sind Setzungen, Rutschungen o.ä. möglich.
Ansonsten sag ich : Herzlichen  Glückwunsch! und macht was draus!

Gruß

Jens


----------



## thanatos (7. August 2021)

Was für Umstände , was ist Renaturierung ? 
Gefahrstellen beseitigen , Weg anlegen , Absperrdraht , Hinweis das der Weg nicht verlassen werden darf , Zufahrtsweg mit Tor ,dahinter Parkplätze für Mitglieder , fertig .Die Natur 
läßt keine Lücken und es werden sich dort Pflanzen ansiedeln denen der Boden passt .
Die Allgemeinheit auszuschließen zeugt von Egoismus und Neid - macht unsere 
Zunft nicht gerade sympathisch .Spaziergänger die so 15 - 20 m hinter uns wandeln 
sollten uns doch nicht stören .


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2021)

Hallo,


prinz1 schrieb:


> da sind Setzungen, Rutschungen o.ä. möglich.


Dann kann dort also gar nicht geangelt werden?



thanatos schrieb:


> Spaziergänger die so 15 - 20 m hinter uns wandeln
> sollten uns doch nicht stören .


Wenn Spaziergänger  auf dem Weg bleiben, ihre Hunde im Griff haben, keinen Müll in die Landschaft schmeißen, nicht ins Wasser springen usw. , werden sie von Anglern i.d.R. nicht als störend empfunden.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. August 2021)

Einen Baggersee zäune ich ja nicht ein um meine Privatsphäre zu sichern, so ein Zaun ist doch sicher nötig um kleinere, unbeaufsichtigte Kinder vor dem Zugang und somit vor dem ertrinken zu schützen oder im Winter die Schlittschuhläufer daran zu hindern ins Eis einzubrechen
Von den kleinen Rehlein die, die Uferböschung runterrutschen können und sich die Beine brechen und jämmerlich verenden mal ganz abgesehen
Wie so oft im Leben ist vieles doch Auslegungssache


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2021)

Hallo,

in NRW kann wahrscheinlich auch kein Freizeitnutzer das Zugangsrecht zu einem Baggersee gerichtlich durchsetzen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. August 2021)

Ich kann mittlerweile jeden verstehen der seinen See einzäunt.... hier in der nähe ist nen wunderschöner kleiner See der am Wochenende von Jugendlichen gerne zum Party machen besucht wird und da siehts aus -.- meinen Hund kann ich da nichtmehr mitnehmen weil überall scherben liegen und im Wasser treibt viel Müll.


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2021)

Hallo,


Verstrahlt schrieb:


> weil überall scherben liegen und im Wasser treibt viel Müll.


Klingt gar nicht gut,

Das könnte dann sogar in Bayern ggf. ein Grund sein, wenn die zuständige Behörde diese Zustände als unzumutbar einstufen würde und andere Maßnahmen nicht greifen.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Klingt gar nicht gut,
> 
> Das könnte dann sogar in Bayern ggf. ein Grund sein, wenn die zuständige Behörde diese Zustände als unzumutbar einstufen würde und andere Maßnahmen nicht greifen.


Hallo,

durch entsprechnede Ufergestaltung  haben wir bei unserem Baggersee die Attraktivität für Badende an leicht zugängliche Stellen eingeschränkt. Da man denen ja nicht den Zugang zum Wasser verweigern darf (in Bayern), das Hinfahren jedoch schon, müssen da Badende, bis sie an geeignete Stellen kommen schon mal etliche hundert Meter gehen. Dies ist aber nicht mehr im Sinn vieler Angehöriger der Spassgesellschaft und so hält sich da die Belästigung für die Angler sehr in Grenzen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Was für Umstände , was ist Renaturierung ?
> Gefahrstellen beseitigen , Weg anlegen , Absperrdraht , Hinweis das der Weg nicht verlassen werden darf , Zufahrtsweg mit Tor ,dahinter Parkplätze für Mitglieder , fertig .Die Natur
> läßt keine Lücken und es werden sich dort Pflanzen ansiedeln denen der Boden passt .
> Die Allgemeinheit auszuschließen zeugt von Egoismus und Neid - macht unsere
> ...



Naja, wenn die da bisher irgendwas abgebaut haben haben die da halt eine entsprechende Infrastruktur gehabt.

Bei uns waren das Trafohäuschen, ne LKW -Waage, und eine Ansammlung aus Aspest die mal als Wiegehaus diente. Achja und jede Menge Metallschrott.

Dazu kamen Stellen die hätten abrutschen können usw. . Abgesehen davon war der See zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes sowieso eingezäunt (mit einigen durch Badegästen erzeugten Löcher)

Als wir den See gekauft haben gabs 2 Versionen des Plans, die nach 30 Jahren Streit zwischen verschiedenen Parteien im Umlauf waren.

Entfernung des Metallschrotts, des Wiegehauses, der Waage und der Trafos stand in beiden drin. Unterschieden haben die sich im Umfang der Uferbefestigung in einem angrenzenden uns zum Teil gehörendem See sowie in der Frage was mit dem Zaun und der in den 30 Jahren gewachsenen Natur passiert. Variante 1 wäre alten Zaun weg und 2 Meter hohen Stabmatten Zaun drum herum, Variante 2 war Zaun weg, Natur weg und neue ökologisch Wertvolle und Wehrhafte Natur dahin.

Also erstmal überwiegend sinnvolle Sachen.

Kompromiss den wir am Ende durchgesetzt haben war die Reparatur des Zauns, ein paar Schöne Tore für uns sowie die Entsorgung von dem Kram. Den Zaun haben wir an den Neuralgischen Punkten dann etwas Wehrhafter gestaltet.

Da oben gibt es auch noch einen 4 ten See zu dem ich weiter unten ein paar Beiträge aus der Presse verlinke. Bei uns ging es aber ganz ähnlich ab. Wir hatten ne Sextreffen, Spanner, Bade und Partyscene am See Inklusive Absurder Müllmengen und es konnte dir durchaus passieren das 2 Hundert Jähriger in jeder erdenglichen Kombination also Mann/Frau, Mann/Mann, Frau/Frau, Trans/Mann, viele Männer/Frau usw. ihren Vergnügungen nachgingen während sich ein 120 Jähriger mit Kamera und Fernglas ein paar Meter hinter deinem Zelt seine vertrocknete Gurke gewürgt hat. Dazu kamen Kubikmeterweise Müll und Arschgesichter die mit Ihren Autos an Stellen vorgedrungen sind an denen man meiner Meinung nach mit nem Panzer Probleme hätte.

Mittlerweile hast du das weder an dem See den wir selbst nutzen noch an dem, den wir mit dem anderen Eigentümer zusammen verpachtet haben irgendwelche Probleme.

An dem 4 ten See wo die Stadt versucht sich durchzusetzen siehts aktuell immer noch so aus:









						Beschwerden über Pöbler und Sex-Treffen: Innenminister verspricht Anwohnern mehr Kontrollen am Angermunder See
					

Nach den Beschwerden von Anwohnern des Angermunder Sees hat jetzt der NRW-Innenminister Reul reagiert. Er will, dass Ordnungsamt und Polizei mehr kontrollieren. Die Stadt steht dem eher kritisch gegenüber.




					rp-online.de
				












						Ärger an Düsseldorfer Baggersee: Müll, Lärm und Sexpartys empören Angermunder
					

Der Badesee, der keiner ist, lockt täglich hunderte Besucher aus dem Umland an. Viele von ihnen halten sich nicht an Regeln und Verbote. Die Anwohner sind sauer.




					rp-online.de
				












						Angermunder See in Düsseldorf: Anwohner beschweren sich beim Innenminister über Sexgäste
					

Angermunder Bürger bitten Minister Reul um Hilfe gegen rücksichtslose Badegäste, die betrunken herumpöbeln, falsch parken und rasen. Oft begegne man auch Nackten, die sich auf Internetportalen zum Sex am See verabredet hätten.




					rp-online.de
				












						Familien-See verkommt zum Sex-Treff
					

Für viele der totale Kick: Im Sommer Sex im Freien zu haben. Doch am Angermunder See geht das jetzt zu weit: Wo sonst Familien zum Baden hingehen, trifft sich jetzt die Outdoor-Sex-Gemeinde und verekelt die Badegäste.




					www.sat1.de
				




Also da gibts viele Gründe für Zäune.

Achja als Grundstückseigentümer bist du auch ganz schnell in der Haftung wenn da jemand ertrinkt oder der Spanner in ne Spritze tritt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## yukonjack (7. August 2021)




----------

